# Roadside Honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I wanted to ask ya alls opinion on selling honey from the road?

I was thinking of setting up signs and doing a roadside sale sometime.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

That works well where I live. I usually have a "Honey for Sale" sign outside my house with a honey bear sitting at the base with attracts attention. This year, the sign's not going out because word of mouth sold my entire 37 gallons!


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Chef--you must have traffic on your road. Were you meaning to have a young person standing in for you to make the sales? I'm way to busy for that sort of thing myself.
Happy.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I put a sign out on the road in Aug, when my little store opens, with honey available directly out of a bulk tank til about Nov 1, then bottled honey plus candles, soaps etc til mid December. I also have an ad in the paper. The store is only officially open on Fri and Sat, but I have people stopping by all days, at all hours. They sometimes but not always call first. Some people might not like this, but I figure if I am home I usually consider myself open. It is a busy time. People like to use the honey place as a sort of weekend outing for the family. It is fun and I can educate a lot of folks about the importance of bees in this way. It is amazing the misconceptions people have about how honey is made. Many people think the beekeeper just puts the empty boxes in the woods and the bees come fill them up with honey. Some people think we have all our bees in our little barn, like a herd of tiny cattle.

But back to road side sales...., my brother and sister-in-law have a self serve honey shed. They keep it stocked with a variety of different size containers and a small change box. Folks just serve themselves and make their own change. They have only had trouble once in many years when a youngster from the neighborhood was helping himself to more than the honey. Usually people are more than honest and it saves them lots of time. I am considering this option in addition to the traditional store.

Instead of or in addition to selling it yourself, you could also sell honey wholesale to people that sell at farmer's markets. I have a couple different people that buy my labeled honey, it is great advertising as well. Sitting at these venues is too time consuming for me. Every year more opportunities for sales present themselves.

If I had a limited supply I think I would start with an ad in the local classifieds advertising local honey for sale, with a telephone number. In a year or two I think you would have enough regular customers you wouldn't have to advertise much at all.

Sheri


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

> Many people think the beekeeper just puts the empty boxes in the woods and the bees come fill them up with honey.


Dang. I think I see my problem....


----------



## johnE (Jul 11, 2006)

i sell at a road side stand very 3 or 4 weekend and at first i would sell alot and some times i did not sell any so keep in mind that you may not sell as much as you want to at first. but dont give up it will take some time for you to get a good costomer base 
good luck on your honey sales


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Location Location Location.... I put up a stand at the local gas station/convience store.
It is next to a summer lake that a lot of traffic is on weekends. I sell out every time but only go twice a year to help promote the home honey house sales.


----------

